# Mega Minis release 28mm Goblin Space Pirates



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mega Minis have added a series of 28mm Goblin Space Pirate figure to their online store. To me these little fellas look like they'd make good grots and unless I'm mistaken, they wouldn't look out of place side by side with the true blue, authentic GW miniatures.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. not bad for the ork fans out there.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah that's what I thought too. There's some fun poses and little stories going on with each of them. My favorite has to be the transvestite grot, it's fucking hilarious.


----------

